# Samson Racks ?



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

hi - i am not sure if this is the right section for this - but i am considering getting a samson Rack - the 21u version - i think thats the highest from them - 

does anyone have one of those ? would like your feedback - i will be using it for my home -- At first i said i wasnt going to get much and slowly i filled my audio stand and now i want to add a EQ - but cant - no room - plus this rack would save me some space -- its 20 inches wide - compared to 31 inches with the stand i have now - 

just curious on how the quality is - etc. - thanks -


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't know about the samson, though they normally make decent gear...

but you can often find computer server racks for next to nothing, or even for free if you look around locally. Normally very good quality, though they're made for fixed locations, not for wheeling around.


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have never used the Samson racks, but I agree with Jonathonm's idea about the server racks. Especially if you only going to have it in your house and not move it around. You will pay much less for them. My first rack was an old telephone exchange rack - solid steel and plenty of space without taking UP too much space.


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

hi - thanks - i actually found many of server racks on line - but the problem is - for one - i need it to be mobile - and a good set of wheels - the samson looks to have those - then the server racks i found - cost way more !!! - 
i havnt seen any that cost less than the $249 for the 24U samson - 

and most server racks are too deep for my apt. - they go about 20 inchs and deeper - the samson seems to fit my apt. nicely - i would have liked it just a little taller for future upgrades - to add more stuff  - 

i look around a bit more - so far the samson seems to be my top choice -

thanks for your help - if and when i get it - i post back with the results


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

One problem with live sound is how heavy some gear is and how little care some roadcrew apply to heavier cases. I'm always happier with braced wooden racks and standard square-hole fixing, 6mm captive nuts, but I come from that analogue desk and FOH generation and these case have served me well.

I do have some cheaper cases and they are adequate for the job, but generally they house spectrum analysers, CD or MD players or other "visiting engineer" kind of gear, where I carry them in from my vehicle myself, and I think the largest is 6 or 8u. I don't know what they'd be like for FOH duties at 21u; do you know what weight of gear you will realistically be putting in there?

Another thing to think about is these racks are often 5mm threaded and will obviously need the 5mm screws instead of the standard 6mm ones. This will leave some slack around any loose screws and allow more chewing during transportation vibration. Always use nylon washers with your rack gear to prevent marking and chewing -it wil preserve your gear's resale value. Also 6mm bolts are stronger for really heavy gear...

Personally for me, if money is tight, I'll look for second-hand cases, and I prefer shock-mount sleves if it's seriously going to travel.


Nathan.

>


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

hi - thanks - i am not sure what size screws come with it - 5mm or 6mm - i believe they come with the nylon washers - but in my case - this is for my home audio - i have a pro audio amp and getting a EQ also - but its for my home stereo - HT set up - so it wont be moved around much - just rolled back and forth for wiring - and once thats all done - it shouldnt move too much - the casters look to be heavy duty and 2 of them lock which is what i need - i ordered it already - its back-ordered but once i get it - i post back with what i think - thanks -


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

expresso said:


> hi - thanks - i actually found many of server racks on line - but the problem is - for one - i need it to be mobile - and a good set of wheels - the samson looks to have those - then the server racks i found - cost way more !!! -
> i havnt seen any that cost less than the $249 for the 24U samson -
> 
> and most server racks are too deep for my apt. - they go about 20 inchs and deeper - the samson seems to fit my apt. nicely - i would have liked it just a little taller for future upgrades - to add more stuff  -


Yes, the server racks are expensive if you buy them new, but you can get them used for cheap or even for free. I've had several for free just for hauling them away. I've also bought wheels from the hardware store and bolted them on - just for moving them out of the way, not for serious hauling. They do tend to be deeper, but you can often mount stuff round the back too.

Other than that, I would probably build something before buying.

But if the samson suits you better then go for it....I think it will be decent quality. Any chance your local store can get one in for you to look at?

EDIT: oh, you ordered it, cool....let us know what it's like


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

the problem for me with the server racks are that they are too deep - i am using this in my apt. - trying to keep it looking good at the same time 
i think this samson will fit me just right - i would have liked just a bit taller maybe so i can add more stuff - never get enough  but other than that - the casters look heavy duty - and all my stuff i have now will fit plus room for a EQ i want to get but i will wait till i get everything in the rack first to make sure i do have the room -- will take some time for me - 
i have to make new speaker wires - and i am also going to change crossovers in my 20 year old Klipsch speakers - polish up the cabinet etc. and try to move everything to the new rack once i get it - i think at least 2 weeks - back-ordered -- i will post back when i get it together before i even fill it up -


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi - i forgot all about this post and now i am back - it seems as if i never posted back after i got my Rack - 

i am shocked it took this long to post back - sorry if anyone was waiting for a response - !!! 

well to finish this up i guess - yeah i got the Rack - i been using it since - its slim - just right for the gear - 
not too tall but its ok - i put the AVR right on top outside the rack - 

i did manage to fill it up except for one shelf i left empty for my Roku box and a remote etc. - it rolls very nicely and wheels lock - 

one issue i have with it - and its not the racks fault - my apt gets alot of static in the winter time - so i get zapped alot when touching the rack etc. - i have to get a humidifier -- which i havnt decided yet if i will get soon or wait till next winter - i have dealt with it for years now - i forget about it when the summer comes around till the winter comes back - then it starts again - 

anyway bottom line - its a nice little rack - cant complain much - other than the static - but thats my apt and me giving it off - all well -


----------

